# A little Desert Run



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Went out on Southern (our west mesa) yesterday (11/14) to test some of the new mods on the ZForce. All worked very well and am very happy. Not much excitement on this ride. I was going to run the Rio Puerco South to I40- about a 60 mile round trip as the river flows but there was still lots of deep mud and quicksand, yea I know, that's what it's all about- but being stranded 20-30 miles from nowhere and no one isn't smart, so I abandoned that idea. Here some clips of the highlights.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pretty Cool!


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Im gonna be moving out to ABQ in feb/march....not sure as of yet what im gonna do with my bike.....its a full blood mud machine.....I see no mud in that video for miles.....lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Oilfield1 said:


> Im gonna be moving out to ABQ in feb/march....not sure as of yet what im gonna do with my bike.....its a full blood mud machine.....I see no mud in that video for miles.....lol


No mud here...almost no rain either except in the mountains. There are some trails though but the mesa is about 35 minutes drive from the NE heights and the closest mountains are about an hour. You could convert it back to trail.


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thinking about just buying like a rzr or something to use while im down there.I am gona be back in Louisiana once a month or so.....so I may just leave the beast in La


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Oilfield1 said:


> Thinking about just buying like a rzr or something to use while im down there.I am gona be back in Louisiana once a month or so.....so I may just leave the beast in La


Oh yeah if you are going back every month or so, might as well have a machine for that riding and a different one here for this type.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Any time I do a video that doesn't get many views/hits, all I have to do is re-edit it and toss in some music...and girls...and BAM..it get hits. Amazing how that works 

Revised version:

*https://vimeo.com/146517007*


----------

